# 2006 Dead End video



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

It's ain't all that great, but here's my first try:






Be gentle... I was a nighttime video virgin.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks great, ghostess. 

Love the lighting. Very very nice.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thank you. I just wish the video turned out as good as the pictures did. Maybe I should have just made a slide show instead.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Very nice Ghostess.


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

I wanna come to your house nexr year!!!! Excellent set up . Mine is so small compared to yours.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks y'all  I uploaded a longer video with more actual video and no stills in it as well. Just waiting on youtube to process it.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

It's over 9 minutes long, has no stills, and more of my stuff.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Great video Ghostess! Your night time video showed up better than mine. <jealous>


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very Nice


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That was great! An impressive display inside and out!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thank y'all.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

You are definitely the Ghostess with the Mostest! Did I ever tell you that you inspired me to give Monster Mud another chance and create my Death Angel? He turned out pretty good, too. Yup. You silently inspired moi.

YOU GO, GIRL!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Awww shucks! Thanks Empress!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I really like it. Awesome!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks DT!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Your haunt is wonderful inside and out. Truely inspiring to the rest of us. Thanks


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks turtle.  And I finally got the rest of it all put away yesterday!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Don't know how I missed this.
Very nice job, your transitions were constitant and was a joy to watch.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

You were probably too busy post whoring. It happens. 

 Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Ghostess said:


> You were probably too busy post whoring. It happens.
> 
> Thanks Jeff!


You're probably right


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Ghostess,

Be gentle?? Man, I wish you lived next door. Wonderful haunt you have there. A haunt like that should have some thunder and lightning effects too. My wife and I are doing the thunder & lightning this year for the first time. We're trying to find a good EFX unit to purchase. We also use the same lighting colors you have, but also take advantage of dark amber color gels. It's a great color effect.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL... thanks! I actually won a Perfect Storm lighting controller from Spooky FX, but I didn't have time to work with it before HAlloween, so I am saving it for next year. I hear it's a great piece of haunt equipment. I have thought about adding amber to the mix here, but it's just another thing that I haven't had time to fool with.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow!!! Very impressive...I didn't realize that you did a witch coven, I just seen it on the video... That's what I'm going for this year (2007). I might have to borrow some of your ideas.


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Great haunt......


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanky thanky!


----------



## Celtic (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Ghostess,

I love your video! Great job


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great video Ghostess of what I've seen ..It didnt dl all the way so I hope it will be on the DVD here.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

Ghostess- LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Oh my god I love you! You even decorated where no one can see. Wait. Is your house decorated like that inside all year round? I bet it is. Little bit?


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Nicely done... especially liked the gargoyle and the floating ghost!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks y'all 

DevilsChariot -- I am a detail freak, even when it's stuff no one notices. I don't keep it like that all year though... Between kids and cats, it's hard to keep it all up. I do keep some things out, like Goliath, and skulls and mini skeletons, couple of spiders, a Bucky...


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Ghostess: Thank you for sharing your haunt I loved it.
I cann't tell what was on your roof outside tho what was it? Blinky


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

On the roof? I don't think there was anything on the roof except one little Blucky on the corner.


----------

